# Maxima calipers on a B14?



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

I saw an upgrade that Fast Brakes is offering that puts an adapter on the rear suspension of a B14 to allow Maxima calipers to be bolted on. This is so one can put 10.9" rotors on the rear. Does anyone know if something similar can be done for the front end using an adapter or something. If this can be done, one could simply go to a junk yard and find a 95-99 Maxima and rip off the calipers and the master cylinder and bolt it on, right?

I have 18" rims and would like a 12-13" rotor on the front and the aforementioned Fast Brakes 10.9" Maxima adapter on the back. These mods would fill in the huge space in the inside of the rims.


----------

